# Online guitar lessons?



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been playing about 4 years, and feel like I'm in a bit of a rut. I watch DVD's, look at You Tube, and download tab to try to improve my playing. 

I feel like I've hit a wall, is this common for advanced beginners?

Can anyone recommend a website for online lessons, I've Googled and found a few, just don't know which is best?

Please help this frustrated beginner!

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here are two I like pretty well. The second one requires a subscription of about $15/month as I recall, but they have a ton of lessons available from about a dozen or more instructors.

www.justinguitar.com
www.guitartricks.com

I think everyone plateaus at various points along the way. I've only been playing for about 2.5 years. I've hit a few already, but then generally find something to get through it. Usually it's just changing up the routine, like focusing more on songs, then on chords or scales, etc. I started up a band several months ago with some friends from work and that really changed the adrenaline level!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

guitartricks is good


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Fender has on line lessons now: http://www.fender.com/features/onlinelessons/


----------



## Joey-79 (May 15, 2011)

Go on YouTube and look up Marty Schwartz or something like that! He has a link to his website. So far everyone that has visited his lessons have liked it. I have picked up alot just from his YouTube lessons.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

It depends on what you want to play. If you want to learn guitar and how to REALLY understand how/why it all works, then go here.

http://www.zentao.com/guitar/theory/

If you just want to learn licks and play songs, there are a ton of sites that you can visit, but to really learn to play a guitar, you need to understand how it all works together.


----------

